# Found on trail – What species is it?



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

While collecting trail data for the new WA State Horse Park I ran across this dead owl. Not being an ornithologist I figured I’d ask what species it was. There were no obvious injuries to the bird from what I saw, but then I didn’t poke around on it either. 



FYI – The Horse Park map will be done in a couple of weeks. In the meantime click here for lots of other great places to ride!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks like some type of hawk owl. I'd have to look it up on line. How big is it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I believe its a barred owl. Theses are a threatened species.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think it is a 
Barred Owl. About 15 to 17 inches long in the body, counting the tail?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

mbender said:


> These are a threatened species.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This one particularly!


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. The consensus is barred owl and yes this one was definitely threatened!


----------



## jazir1787 (Nov 12, 2010)

hey guys

im not sure about the US (though i think so?) in Australia if you find a dead threatened species you should probably report it - there's generally someone interested in why it has died

alot of TS's (especially birds of prey and other predators) are deliberately poisoned or shot

id look up who your local park ranger contact is and give them a buzz  (or catchment managemet authority? state forest?)


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

jazir1787 said:


> hey guys
> 
> im not sure about the US (though i think so?) in Australia if you find a dead threatened species you should probably report it - there's generally someone interested in why it has died
> 
> ...


 
good idea


----------

